# そんな高い点数は取れなかったはず



## Sweetboat

1. 点数を受ける　　
　　点数を取る　　
　　点数を得る　　　（全部可能ですか？）

2．One teacher was surprised to see one of his students received an award in an English vocabulary competition. He's often late and not working hard. I was surprised, too.

Please check the following sentences.

2-1 ´ただ見当するだけでは、そんな高い点数は受けられなかったはずなのに...'
2-2 ´ただ見当しただけでは、そんな高い点数は受けられなかったはずなのに...'
2-３ ´～～～、そんな高い点数は受けられなかったんでしょう。'


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Whether scores in tests or games, "点数を取る" is used.

ただ当てずっぽうだけでは、そんな高い点数は取れなかったはずなのに。
(if you mean "a random guess" by "見当する")


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ただヤマが当たっただけでは、そんな高い*点数は取れなかった*はずなのに。

Only 点数を*取る* is natural.


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> ただ見当するだけでは、そんな高い点数は取れないはずなのに。


Present and present. You're talking about something habitual. You have something habitual there. Guess what? It's the competition, not his behaviour and results that happened maybe the other day. You're describing how the competition usually is. The competition is such that people need a lot of practice.


Sweetboat said:


> ただ見当しただけでは、そんな高い点数は取れなかったはずなのに。


Past and past. You're talking about the past. Therefore you're focusing on something that happened actually. According to the context, this is likely to be the result he made.



wind-sky-wind said:


> ただ当てずっぽうだけでは、


Using the noun 当てずっぽう, so tenseless here, but


> そんな高い点数は*取れなかった*はずなのに。


This has tense, so you're talking about a real past event, therefore talking about him. (But you know counterfactual.)



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ただヤマが*当たった*だけでは、そんな高い点数は*取れなかった*はずなのに。


Past and past.


----------



## Sweetboat

wind-sky-wind said:


> Whether scores in tests or games, "点数を取る" is used.
> 
> ただ当てずっぽうだけでは、そんな高い点数は取れなかったはずなのに。
> (if you mean "a random guess" by "見当する")



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sweetboat

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ただヤマが当たっただけでは、そんな高い*点数は取れなかった*はずなのに。
> 
> Only 点数を*取る* is natural.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Sweetboat

Thank you very much, frequency.

So, in this case,
     present + present = general
     past + past  = specific, past event

Got it. I'm much obliged to you.


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> in this case,
> present + present = general


Yes, largely, in that case.

You and people are talking about his result. But you (or the speaker) suddenly shift to a general idea about the competition―in Japanese, we often do this shift.
The present+present sounds like "In general, the competition is so... but he did so." "but he did so" is implied.
I think you may see this usage in the future, or in Korean you may do the similar way.


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> Yes, largely, in that case.



Oh, so in this case I can use either 'present + present(general, but a specific event implied)' or 'past or past' ?

I see. Thank you so much.


----------



## frequency

You're welcome.


Sweetboat said:


> I can use either


Yes, you're right. Sorry for the confusion.

You want to say that he succeeded despite his laziness. To say that, yes, you can use either:
1) using the general idea to imply the specific event as you said in #9, or 2) directly pointing to his action, using the past tense. 2) would be better as Wind and Doberman supported it.


----------



## Sweetboat

親切なご説明どうもありがとうございました。


----------

